

Attorney General Claims Swartz Case Was “A Good Use of Prosecutorial Discretion” - iProject
http://techcrunch.com/2013/03/07/attorney-general-claims-aaron-swartz-case-was-a-good-use-of-prosecutorial-discretion/

======
mpyne
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5334449>

